# Looking to do animation - I've got Some Queries About It



## montsa007 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

Well am looking to do animation course for a full time career.
I stay in Mumbai and have inquired about some institutes.
Maac, picasso and frameboxx.

I have decided to opt for maac, here are my queries.

1 - Does maac use 3ds max or autodesk maya ?

2 - What should i expect for the pay packet if i am recruited as a fresher? (i mean 4 figures or 5 figures?)

3 - People said its a diploma, so its no value, am quite unclear about it as this field requires skills not degree unlike an mba or chartered accountant

4 - how much is the growth potential in this sector? (i'd like experts to answer this  )

5 - Is it possible to be recruited by foreign based companies if you get 2-3 years experience?

lastly, i did a bit of search and didnt seem to find many ads of companies looking for animators compared to mba or ca or similar, does it mean that animators are recruited internally?

Thanks in advance for the replies 

P.S. - I'm a webmaster also if you need any website or SEO queries answered just drop me a line


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 11, 2009)

better post this in the Education and Career Guide section


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 11, 2009)

Am sorry i logged in to the forum after a long time, didn't see new sections were opened, i've reported the thread


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 11, 2009)

check these- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103426
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116824
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118112
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104925

hope these helps


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 11, 2009)

It will be better if you do a degree in animation in ICAT college , though it provides a foreign degree .


----------



## montsa007 (Jul 15, 2009)

well is there anyone who
a) is doing from frameboxx andheri (how is the faculty & overall spport?)
b) has freshly finished the course and got a job? (which institute did you learn from and which course?, if you dont feel naming it you can PM me  )
c) doing from maac andheri? (how is the faculty & overall spport?)


----------

